# Starting a 2013 Skype Support Group



## TrulyBlessed

Hello everyone.

I saw that there was a thread for a skype support group/s that existed in the past but seems to have gone quiet. I would like to restart another one. The goal of the support group is to give each other a comfortable space to be genuine as much as we (individually) are comfortable with. My skype name is: *truly.blessed86 *

Please add me if you are interested and share your skype name here or send me a message. We can meet once a week or once every two weeks. I'd love the opportunity to get to share and have others share what they feel comfortable sharing. It will be a good way to get ourselves communicating.

*I just ask that we have respect for one another, patience, and an understanding that people like to be listened to with an open heart. If we can each offer that, we will get it in return. 
*
Thank you to anyone interested and anyone not interested : ) Take the challenge if it frightens you to even talk via skype. And you don't have to begin by talking on the mic if you don't feel comfortable. I will do my very best to make the environment a safe and relaxed, REAL zone.

- Liz


----------



## TrulyBlessed

If you are not familiar with skype, let me know. It is free and very easy to use. : )

Also, all faiths and ethnicities welcome. Diversity is awesome! I speak Spanish as well for anyone that does.


----------



## harrison

Sounds like a great idea - I think I saw something about this before but never got involved. To be honest I've never used it before and don't really know how to. How would this all work? eg. When would we talk to each other etc?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I kinda wanna get an idea of how many are interested first. I have a few people on my list right now. Then we can coordinate a time frame. You can use a microphone or just type.


----------



## harrison

ok sounds good - please put me down and let me know when you want to start. I'll check back on this thread as well.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Awesomeness! Just make a username with skype and let me know what it is and I will add you to my list


----------



## alant

Would be great to be part of that...add me if that's ok: my skypename is alant108


----------



## debutante

hi liz,

this sounds great. my skype is debutante77.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

alant said:


> Would be great to be part of that...add me if that's ok: my skypename is alant108


You have been added. Awesome!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

debutante said:


> hi liz,
> 
> this sounds great. my skype is debutante77.


I have added you  Look forward to getting us all together!


----------



## Karsten

This sounds interesting. I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Got it. Added! : )


----------



## AussiePea

Also interested, I think I have progressed enough to offer something to discussion. Skype is Ospi.f1


----------



## Dota

Sounds awesome my skype is : diamonklin


----------



## Stradivari

this sounds great, I'll pm my skypename


----------



## TrulyBlessed

AussiePea said:


> Also interested, I think I have progressed enough to offer something to discussion. Skype is Ospi.f1


Added! 

Stradivari: Added!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Dota said:


> Sounds awesome my skype is : diamonklin


Hey Dota. Tried to add you but it could not locate you. Add me: truly.blessed86


----------



## fight2finish

Hi TrulyBlessed, I'd be interested. I'll send you my sn.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added!


----------



## The Lonely Brain

I'd like to join. My Skype is c.gwen.go


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added!


----------



## Dota

Hmm thats weird 

Skype : Diamondklin


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Thank you for adding me


----------



## debutante

TrulyBlessed said:


> I have added you  Look forward to getting us all together!


thanks for adding me! i'm going to check this thread after the weekend to see any updates. i need to clean the house up before getting on the webcam. lol


----------



## IamSociallyAwkwardPenguin

Im a kind of nervous about doing this, but I will give it a go. TrulyBlessed I will pm you with my Skype name and if anyone else wants it, I will PM you it too. 

I am based in the UK, will this be awkward? You guys are on a different time zone.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Debutante: Awesome if you feel good about going on cam. I'm not ready for that yet lol.

IAmSociallyAwkwardPenguin: Yes please do! Naa, we will figure it out, even if we do it in two separate groups. Once we come together, everyone can add each other and do their own groups and private conversations as well. I just know we need a push!


----------



## artdec0

I would like to participate in this, too. I hope I will be be able to contribute to the discussion. My Skype name is toshokan0.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added


----------



## bintuae

sounds great!
i would like to join too ^^
my skype: bintuae10 
Thanks
btw when we'll start? time and day?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added! Not certain yet. We'll work on figuring all that out this week probably


----------



## Astraia

Add me too, DeirdreAstraia


----------



## Anyanka

This sounds like a really great idea, I'm in. Well as long as the times fit in with my timezone. 

I'm only new to Skype myself, but my user is anyanka.jenkins


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added you both : )))


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

this would be awsome def goin to make an account sometime


----------



## Stilla

This sounds interesting but I've never joined a support group before and I'm wondering what will the group discuss, will it be about social anxiety or just general chatting? And is it expected to use cam?


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I'm interested I'm in the UK though too although I'm available a lot at the moment since I have no job D:
Need to remember my skype details as I don't use it anymore first though : p


----------



## CowGoMoo

Papapoopy3 
Don't judge my name haha.


----------



## graymatter

I must say the amount of interest is frightening. I'd like to try something like this but I wonder how a large group structure would operate, and doubt my confidence in such a scenario. I find I'm most at ease in small group situations, and even then it generally takes me a little while to warm up to new people.

Nevertheless TrulyBlessed I'll PM you my Skype username.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Irlpolo: Let me know when you do 

Stilla: Just anything we are comfortable with honestly. If people want to type that is fine. If they want to use mic that is okay as well. If they want to use video up to them. No pressure. Topics: Introductions, general discussions, our issues. Whatever we feel comfy with! 

CowGoMoo: You are added. I like your nicknames! 

Graymatter: We will probably end up dividing into two because of time issues. Once we introduce ourselves, people can add each other as they feel comfortable and also talk to each other individually and do their own thing. I intended to lead it at first to make sure there is a level of respect and trust that is set first.  

Added you!


----------



## lad

Hmmm....


----------



## TrulyBlessed

lad said:


> Hmmm....


More reason to try it! : )


----------



## lad

Hehe I'm tempted, I'm not sure.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

I have been speaking to people (not all yet) as I add them one on one and it's only been really positive. I make people super comfortable. : ) So let me know when you decide to !


----------



## sweetluvgurl

I'm not trying to be mean, but why are some people PMing her their skype name? I thought the concept of this thread was for everyone in it to add each other. lol

Anyway, my skype is sweetluvgurl. Anyone can feel free to add me. I prefer just text chat, though. I don't really like getting on cam or mic.


----------



## darkhoboelf

My skype is darkhoboelf


----------



## pink28

my skype is kterwin


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added all of you! : )


----------



## Jig210

I'd like to join, if its a group thing. I'll pm trulyblessed later with my skype name, i'm at work atm and can't think of what my name is off the top of my head. I'd also be willing to help people set it up or learn how to use skype if they aren't very familar with it.

Don't have any experience in support groups either so this will be a first!


----------



## tronjheim

My Skype name is dominiccenteno.


----------



## radisto

My skype name is radisto


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added you two! : )

Jig: Look forward to your message. And thank you for your offer. : )


----------



## Nvkid

Hmm interested to see how this works... count me in. skype name is Acev09... looking forward to future convos with all you guys!


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added! : ) Look forward to getting to know you as well, Nvkid!


----------



## Scotty Do

Username: scottydo423

I probably won't be able to join in right away since I work evening shifts 3-5 nights a week.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added you ScottyDo.

I am adding people and trying to get an opportunity to speak to everyone a bit. We haven't set up a date and time as of yet. I have managed to have some really good conversations with some of you in private, and also have set up a few small group chats.


----------



## harrison

Hi - mine is - facebook:donwoollard

This should be good fun.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

It has already been enlightening but we have yet to set something big up and I have yet to speak to everyone added yet. Baby steps even with this : )

I think I added you. Just need for you to accept my request.


----------



## handsupmidnight

I will pm my username to you, TrulyBlessed


----------



## alee

Hey Liz i added u
ahmedalee87 my id


----------



## freefall12

Hey Liz, I'm interested in joining the group.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added! : ) Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## MoonForge

I'd be interested, but i'm not very good at calling but i'd be fine just to socialize with people etc, have a lot of people been interested, just curious ? Either way you also seem like a nice person so here's my skypename, moonforge

If you can't add me or anything, just let me know and i'll try to add you  Or if you'd like me to share some other info about myself than that's fine too xD


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Added : )Yes, I have 30+ people on it so far. I am speaking to people one on one and doing small group chats, a few mic chats. I haven't spoken to everyone yet though.


----------



## bintuae

i think its time for the first group to meet, isnt it?


----------



## TrulyBlessed

We've been doing small group chats. I've been trying to coordinate a few other groups. I realize this takes a little more effort  So bear with me as I do my best to motivate people to talk to others beyond their comfort zone.


----------



## basketball is my drug

Sounds like a good idea  I'd like to join my Skype name is leod1122


----------



## Alectron

I'd like to join. Alectron101


----------



## Jig210

Do you need any help or anything with setting/doing the skype group?


----------



## Kittenish

I would like to join... but can I be more of a listener than a talker? Lol. At first anyway maybe, haha. I will PM you my details, if it's still open for people to join


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Jig210 said:


> Do you need any help or anything with setting/doing the skype group?


That would be awesome. Send me a pm and remind me which was your nickname there. School is kicking my butt. Just got back to this thread now to add more people.


----------



## droen

This sounds like a great idea. I'm in.

Skype name: dronzie


----------



## balsamic

This sounds interesting, if it's still going on. My skype is: will.p63


----------



## swampchild

This is an awesome idea. I have a small fear of speaking on Skype so may start out with typing, but I added you. I also speak spanish and a bit of french for anyone.


----------



## swampchild

Also my skype is mghn.wray


----------



## MoonForge

Are we still going to do group chats and all that ?


----------



## Charleyy

I don't think I'll be able to cam right away though. Skype name is charleyyj


----------



## apx24

Skype name is anishpp, though forgive me if I appear reclusive and shy on skype. Also, like Charleyy said I'd rather not appear on cam straight away.


----------



## Icyfeather

I might be interested in this.
Eh, sign me up.


----------



## Maorawrath

Are these Skype accounts free?


----------



## asadam1

Great idea having a skype group! But I think with this many people it is too complicated and that there should be a system for small groups organized by people around your age, or area (time zone or State) and there should be some leaders who should step up and be the group motivator and knowledgeable person when it comes to these subjects. Everyone should be split into a group of around 3-7 people and the leader should take notes of what everyone talked about and what problems and questions people have, or success stories, etc and have the leaders come together and discuss that after the group talks, and then every month or so we should have a mass get together of people over skype and just have somethings to talk about, etc.

Just a quick idea that I wanted to pass by I'll add you on skype.


----------



## GreenRoom

I would like to skype too. add me fluxal.c


----------



## jvo

I'd like to give it a shot :yes
My Skype name is: jackievolsen


----------



## sas111

Hmmm


----------



## KaraNefpaja

I really want to do this, though the thought of it honestly terrifies me. I don't have a microphone to use anyway, but I don't think I'd be comfortable talking on it. But I might be able to pull off text chatting... my user is KaraNefpaja.


----------



## Cake

i'm in. 

cakemakesmehappy


----------



## meatpopsicle

Hi everyone, I'm on Skype as loratalking. I'm okay with chatting in messages. No microphone, sorry.


----------



## rahuf

*Skype Group Support*

When and how the support group starts with video conferencing?


----------



## madmidhu

i am in ..  id: madmidhu


----------



## Akatsuki

I like to join in too, but I don't have a microphone or webcam so I can only type, unfortunately  When does this usually take place?


----------



## Fenren

I took part in something like this a few years ago, trying to converse with multiple strangers on mic was jolly awkward indeed!













<---add me if you want.


----------



## allrisesilver

I'm in. 

allrisesilver-


----------



## BillDauterive

*erdydesi

* is an n


----------



## Etal_ Ladybug

Hey Liz i would like to join this group.My skype id jo.cee2


----------



## Sourdog

lego16162 add me if ya like.


----------



## Duzie

I'd like to join as well  xAlliexx


----------



## sheblushed

i am interested too  and i agree with asadam1


----------



## GreenRoom

I'm going to start adding people on skype pm me if interested


----------



## Nataliewho

Hello! I don't know if you are still doing this Skype session stuff, but I'd like to join! I'll message you my info.


----------



## Anon7022

Hi guys! I would love to join, my skype name is matty111989 Please contact me or send me a message!


----------



## MoonForge

I'm still up for a skype meeting, i hope we can do it soon, did anyone else see the status update on skype that she wants us to send messages with times and dates that work for us? Just wanted to ask because i'm not sure if we have to do it here or on skype, do you guys know : o?


----------



## Jay M

Hey i'll have a go if people are still doing it, my skype name is jay.millett


----------



## Learydp01

I'd love to join. My skype name is Newmusicspacequake.


----------



## tvegen

If there still is anything going i am interested aswell, either way people should feel free to add tvegen.


----------



## WhatWentWrong

How are you guys able to do this?


----------



## man143

sulmanleo is my id if anyone is planning sometyhing like this, plz consider me too


----------



## Elad

I'll jump on the I want to join train, but is anything actually happening?

user: daleyfz


----------



## StarDude

My skype is SlickRoach for anyone interested.


----------



## Kalliber

hit me up,, zeak16


----------



## pukehappyness

im interested! kneeshon19


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Hello everyone. I apologize for having set this up and only being able to get a few chats going. Lots has happened on my end and I will hopefully get myself together soon. Positive thoughts sought.

Thank you.


----------



## jap

if anyone would like to add me. japmorales is my skypename


----------



## kimcb7

Hi Truly Blessed my username is kim.alex4ever


----------



## lylyroze

Hello all! If somebody wants to talk with a french girl my surname is> rozroxy


----------



## euler

that's a great idea 
my skype account : mahmoud.saleh1888


----------



## tvegen

I am gonna bump this thread to hear if people would have interest in a skype group, if yes then ill start adding people.


----------



## ShadowlandWarrior

You know what this is a fantastic idea!! 

My Skype is ViCiOuS-V (viciousxv)


----------



## Anarchy

I'd like to join the group!
Username: zarathedemonwolf1


----------



## Autumn26

If this is still happening, my username is Autumn.26


----------



## vanilla90

Skype is jackc.c


----------



## dburger

I'm interested. Skype is dburger12. The account is thru facebook, don't know if that makes a difference cause I've never actually used skype.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

Mine is dealsneverwalking


----------



## Jake D

My username is [email protected]


----------



## Aminah

Mine's aminahe, i'd also like to join


----------



## forever_dreamer

Skype: foreverdreamer8


----------



## Hersheyfan98

hersheyfan98


----------



## Kalliber

is this still even on? .__ .

add me zeak16


----------



## StayTrueToYou

I'd like to join if this is still going on. It's been quite a while since anyone has posted. 

My Skype is JustStayTrueToYou


----------



## derpresion

feel free to add me but idk when ill be able to talk
im: gaarassand (desa desu)


----------



## Cam1

Is this still active?


----------



## StayTrueToYou

Cam1 said:


> Is this still active?


Don't think so actually. I added the leader of the group on Skype 2 days ago and she still hasn't accepted my chat request.


----------



## alee

Add me up too


----------



## Aminah

Hi, if anyone's interested there one by Hermits101, just add him on Skype and let him know you're from SAS. His username is Hermits101. Hope this will help


----------



## Dalmat

Are you doing video calls or what? I am interested, as a part of my exposure therapy.
Skype name Dalmat39


----------



## Dalmat

Is anyone still doing this? I can't even find any of those names on skype.


----------



## Kalliber

Dalmat said:


> Is anyone still doing this? I can't even find any of those names on skype.


I dont see them.. ):


----------



## Dorin

Skype:dorinfili This sounds interesting


----------



## forever_dreamer

add me: foreverdreamer8


----------



## saniamirzangp

TrulyBlessed said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I saw that there was a thread for a skype support group/s that existed in the past but seems to have gone quiet. I would like to restart another one. The goal of the support group is to give each other a comfortable space to be genuine as much as we (individually) are comfortable with. My skype name is: *truly.blessed86 *
> 
> Please add me if you are interested and share your skype name here or send me a message. We can meet once a week or once every two weeks. I'd love the opportunity to get to share and have others share what they feel comfortable sharing. It will be a good way to get ourselves communicating.
> 
> *I just ask that we have respect for one another, patience, and an understanding that people like to be listened to with an open heart. If we can each offer that, we will get it in return.
> *
> Thank you to anyone interested and anyone not interested : ) Take the challenge if it frightens you to even talk via skype. And you don't have to begin by talking on the mic if you don't feel comfortable. I will do my very best to make the environment a safe and relaxed, REAL zone.
> 
> - Liz


Hello, I have used skype before 6 months. It is very user friendly, anyone can use it.


----------

